# Spare parts for Graef burr grinder



## Rob F (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi, I recently purchased an ex-display graef cm95 which, after a slight mod with a cardboard spacer under the lower burr, I'm very happy with. The problem is the seller only said it was missing the cup to grind into which isn't a problem as I would grind straight into the portafilter. What he/she didn't say was that it was also missing the larger clip for the portafilter from my gaggia classic to fit into and also the anti-static flap had been removed from the exit chute making coffee go all over the worktop and everything in the surrounding area, I've temporarily fixed that problem with tin foil but I'd rather it was all complete. I phoned graef and they don't supply any spare parts for anything they sell, I've also looked online and cant find anything.

If anybody knows either where I may purchase a couple of spare parts for this or somebody who has an old/broken one I could buy these parts of I would be very grateful for the help.

Cheers Rob.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Why have you put cardboard under the burr??? The CM95 has the adjustable upper burr carrier so you shouldn't need to shim the lower burr at all...????


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I would have thought you could make a more permanent flap by cutting a piece of metal from a beer/coke/pepsi can. Scrub both sides with wire wool (or a wire pan scrub) to remove the printing and internal plastic coating. This is what I (and others) did to make a flap for the RR55OD grinder.


----------



## Rob F (Nov 1, 2014)

Hmm, that's interesting, since purchasing the machine I had a hard time getting the grind fine enough. I did a lot of playing about with the upper burr but it only seems to slot in comfortably in one position (it says to align the two marks but there is only one mark, on the outer casing) which on the finest setting is way to coarse. I had no manual with it and cant find any info on the Web. The seller on eBay didn't seem to know what was what as they were also selling the cm 90 and the hoppers in the pictures were on the wrong machines, maybe the upper burr is actually from the other grinder as it had definitely been taken apart previous hence the antistatic flap missing, maybe some items were switched by accident.


----------



## Rob F (Nov 1, 2014)

I like the idea of an old can, I may just do that, thanks.


----------



## Rob F (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't suppose you know where I could see pics or a video on how to correctly adjust the upper burr, maybe I am just missing something...


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

Hopefully this link works http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=19510 has pictures of how to adjust the upper burr


----------



## Rob F (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for that, it's funny cos I read that review (in fact it is what swayed me to get this machine) but didn't notice the part about the upper burr adjustment. So that's that part sorted, shim removed and burr adjusted. The anti-static flap shouldn't be a problem as you can't see it and it's currently working, if it stops working I'll try the beer can method. I suppose it's just the lack of the 58mm portafilter holder, it would be nice to have one but it doesn't look like I can source one anywhere which is frustrating but not fundamental to getting a good shot so I can't grumble, at least I can now buy freshly roasted beans rather than grinding stale filter coffee with a blade grinder, the improvement is incredible already.


----------



## craigdwilliams (May 13, 2014)

Hi Rob, I'd be interested to know how you got on with the anti static flap... Any success?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Have a read here - but you may need to whack it through a translator:

http://www.kaffee-netz.de/threads/neue-graef-muehle-cm800-nachfolger-der-cm80.71217/page-2


----------



## cbean (May 22, 2015)

I know this is an old post,,,,but if anyone is looking for Graef spares try here

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://haushalt.graef.de/shop&prev=search

You can buy new burrs etc.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

I had problems with grinds being splattered everwhere so I cut down a plastic cup so that it fitted neatly into the filter basket . Solved my problem a treat . Also , if it breaks it can be easily replaced .


----------

